# Vomit rocket: طائرة انعدام الجاذبية



## aerospace engineer (26 مارس 2006)

تستعمل ناسا طائرة الكي سي 135 او كما يسميها البعض مذنب الغثيان vomit comet لتدريب رواد الفضاء في بيئة انعدام الجاذبية. الكي سي 135 هي النموذج الحربي ل البي 707 و تستعمل منذ عام 1959 لهذا الغرض.

تستطيع هذه الطائرة ان تصل الى مرحلة انعدام الجاذبية بواسطة مسارات انحنائية parabolas مدتها دقيقة و نصف تستغرق مرحلة انعدام الجاذبية فيها 25 ثانية فقط لذا تكررها الطائرة 50 مرة (كافي لان يسبب لك غثيان)







هذه المسارات الانحنائية مشابهه لسقوط الاشياء بتاثير الجاذبية projectile motion حيث القوة في قمتها تعادل الجاذبية و بالتالي تصل الى مرحلة انعدام الجاذبية.

الكي سي 135 ايضا قادرة لمحاكاة الجاذبية في بيئات مختلفة مثل القمر و المريخ الخ.

لتشجيع رواد المستقبل, في كل سنة تمنح ناسا طلبة الجامعات فرصة لاجراء تجارب على متن الطائرة و لتجربة هذه البيئة.


----------



## جاسر (26 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم..

معلومة جيدة شكراً وجزاك الله خير

دمت بخير


----------



## Q8engineer (12 أبريل 2006)

I like it...I wish I can try it 

thanks alot


----------



## وجدي_1405 (13 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يا عضو
جزاك الله خير على المعلومة .
ليش ما جربتها .


----------



## MIT (13 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك العافيه . . وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كالاسد (15 أبريل 2006)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو عجيببب انشالله اكون من عالرواد باذن الله  و مشكور جدا على هالمعلومات


----------

